# do you need water?



## Mark Evans (2 Jun 2009)

well, some maybe aware, but for those that are not my wife is from said country. (actually Russian) i've been across about 3 times now and every time it takes me by surprise. 

this is the way the locals, including myself while i was their had to collect water.....










a trip to the market?....









and my little friend that kept coming for the scraps in the back garden....





Mother....





think people, how easy  western life is!


----------



## Superman (2 Jun 2009)

I took a school trip to China and came back realising how lucky I was.

Great photos.


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Jun 2009)

this guy had seen it all....





its amazing how many people didn't smile


----------



## a1Matt (2 Jun 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> think people, how easy  western life is!



Amen.

It took a months backpacking by myself in India for me to realise how lucky we have it in the West, and that was from the position of a rich westerner only getting a sniff of their life as a spectator.

It might sound melodramatic, but turning a tap and flicking a light switch are never the same again after you realise the poverty the majority of the world live in.


----------



## rawr (3 Jun 2009)

Wow, those are amazing shots! If only I was that good of a photographer... We can all dream eh. 

I would love to go somewhere random on holiday like Japan or Australia but we always go to touristy places like Cyprus.


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Jun 2009)

Cracking shots Mark, you don't have to go that far to see poverty, there is some of that in the UK and a lot in some european countries. Just doesn't get shown in the media as much as everything else. But we sure are lucky to live in the west!!


----------



## Steve Smith (3 Jun 2009)

Amazing photos Mark  I have a particular soft spot for that kitten!  Typical western view I guess - photos of life/hardship in another country, and I'm sitting here going "ooh, kitty!"   

Where abouts was this?


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Jun 2009)

superb shots Mark. I love the bokeh in all of them, particularly the 2nd picture, 

dont you have another website or a flickr account with all your shots on  I would love to see them   There isnt enough on planted box lol


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jun 2009)

rawr said:
			
		

> Wow, those are amazing shots! If only I was that good of a photographer...



thanks mate, although there not great photots as in technical ability or composition really. there all just off the cuff images. blimey there nothing compared with all the pros on here. the spencer ,
worrals, farmers and edwards of this world.



			
				rawr said:
			
		

> random on holiday like Japan



i'm going mate....to ADA nature world. i've got my Â£???? tax rebate and i'm off.   



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> It took a months backpacking by myself in India for me to realise how lucky we have it in the West, and that was from the position of a rich westerner only getting a sniff of their life as a spectator.
> 
> It might sound melodramatic, but turning a tap and flicking a light switch are never the same again after you realise the poverty the majority of the world live in.



youve got it mate, the people over their hate westerners and there were a couple of times i had to lay low if you know what i mean.



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Cracking shots Mark, you don't have to go that far to see poverty, there is some of that in the UK and a lot in some european countries



it's not so much about the poverty mate, more the way of life   



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Where abouts was this?



the backyard of my in laws....aksai, west kazakstan (middle of nowhere) these things are wild as yo like. it took me about 3 weeks to even get close to them. (just fed bits of fish) i then got to stoke them   











			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> superb shots Mark. I love the bokeh in all of them, particularly the 2nd picture,



my trusty old 50mm f1.4 and my beastly canon 125mm F2 L series which i sold in the end   i'm buying another 135mm....



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> dont you have another website or a flickr account with all your shots on  I would love to see them   There isnt enough on planted box lol



mate, i got tons of images. i just dont show them. aquatic imagery is what i'm into now.

here's an interesting shot....look behind the grave


----------



## JamesM (3 Jun 2009)

Mmmm, pussy...

Great shots bud


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jun 2009)

he's a cute little thing eh james?....  

and another cutie.....my little lad


----------



## JamesM (3 Jun 2009)

Thank God he looks like his mother, eh mate


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jun 2009)

JamesM said:
			
		

> Thank God he looks like his mother, eh mate



 thankfully yes....not even a bit of me in him. look at me in my Russian peasant out fit


----------



## TDI-line (3 Jun 2009)

Great pics Mark.

I did wonder where you was..


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jun 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Great pics Mark.



thanks mate. i'm glad a few like them  8)


----------



## Superman (3 Jun 2009)

I must say the one with the cat is the best photo I've ever seen, I just was looking at it for about 10 mins at work until someone noticed!
Super work.


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Jun 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> I must say the one with the cat is the best photo I've ever seen,



that's a wonderfully kind thing to say Clark, i must admit he's a cute little thing. seeing as you've said that i did minimal work in PS to bring him out some more. it's a shame you cant see the full crop....boy i miss that 135mm F2Lseries lens  :?


----------



## Stu Worrall (4 Jun 2009)

Stunning shots saintly, would love some L lenses, had a go of an 85mm 1.2L the other week, is there a smiley for drool..

Especially like the cats with the blue eyes



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> here's an interesting shot....look behind the grave



Do you know I was just about to post about how that looked like an ADA stand... then I saw the person on the floor


----------

